# How to use wine vinegar in cooking?



## andydude

I have both red and white wine vinegar on hand, but I'm not schooled in taking advantage of their versatility. Vinegar scares me unless it's with fish and chips. :blush:

How, if at all, do you use vinegar when cooking? Do you ever use it in place of actual wine for instance?

I'm a vinegar scaredy cat looking to be both educated and enthused if possible.

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## suzanne

No, it's too acidic to use in place of large quantities of wine (like a whole bottle ). But it's great to use a little to deglaze a pan after you sauté chicken or fish and are making a pan sauce. Here's a recipe by Sara Moulton  for a chicken-vinegar braise that uses 1 cup.

And I just added a shot of vinegar to a pot of beans that had some crumbled sausage (that already was made with vinegar) mixed in; the vinegar cut the richness nicely and brought up the spiciness already there just a little.

In fact, you can add a little to a stew or braise near the end and it will liven it up. Not so much that it makes the whole dish taste sour, just a little. It's like adding lemon juice to brighten the flavors of a dish; but you only need to add a little because of the strength.


----------



## phatch

Marinades and vinaigrettes of course. Many vinaigrettes can make a nice accent to meats and starches beyond their role in salads.

I probably find more use for cider vinegar than wine vinegars though.


----------



## singer4660

I have a wonderful recipe for beef stew that uses red wine vinegar and brown sugar to create a sweet and sour effect. I don't use white wine vinegar much, but then again, I don't drink white wine as a rule. I do however, use red wine vinegar in salad dressings, marinades, BBQ sauce, sauteed vegetables, and any recipe that requires a little extra tang to brighten it up.


----------



## ed buchanan

Like wine in the scence that it is normally reduced. Sweet/sour bernaise/ strogonoff sauce or smitane etc. cooked dressings.cooked salads like a la greque.


----------



## phatch

A little acid at the end of part of correcting seasoning is a good point from singer4660. It's a way to balance and accentuate flavors without reaching for salt all the time. Soups and stews are good candidates for a splash at the end.


----------



## deltadoc

Make yourself a homemade Subway and dash it with EVOO and a splash of white wine vinegar. Please don't use Heinz!

doc


----------



## bughut

fab salad dressing, or for mixing with couscous and chopped up roast veg:-
1tbsp white wine vinegar
1 " soy sauce
1 tsp dijon mustard
" runny honey

Lovely and low fat to boot


----------



## kirstens

I make a cold garbanzo bean salad with feta, red onion, tomatoes, oregano, and some red wine vinegar. I use white wine vinegar in a white bean and caper topping for breads.


----------



## boar_d_laze

For a pantry to be well stocked, it should include distilled white vinegar; cider vinegar; malt vinegar, white wine vinegar, red wine vinegar, sherry vinegar, inexpensive balsamic vinegar, and good balsamic vinegar. This is not an exhaustive list -- it's just the minimum for (what I consider) "well stocked;" for instance, we also have champagne vinegar, tarragon vinegar, chili vinegar, (Chinese) white rice vinegar, (Chinese) black vinegar, (Chinese) dilute sweet red vinegar, (Japanese) sweetened white rice vinegar, and another few I can't think of offhand.

A few of those, I'd only use raw -- or in a very few, special dishes. But a lot of them can be substituted for one another, bringing its special signature. That's determined by the acidity, underlying sweetness, character of the original source, aging, resistance to heat, and so on.

The problem is that at present, there are so many characteristics -- some of which are very nuanced -- I can't articulate any set of rules dictating the choice other than to taste, experiment and use your "virtual palate."

In short, a puzzlement. Maybe someone would like to take a shot at it, other than merely giving specific examples of particular uses. Ultimately the combination of experience and virtual palate may be the only good answer. In the meantime, thank you for a thing to ponder.

BDL
_______________________

_Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?_


----------



## petalsandcoco

I truly believe that a Balsamic aged for a _Minimum_ of at least 3 years (young vinegars) and can age up to 50 years . (age can be a wonderful thing, maturity is the key)

A bottle of this caliber will certainly display its age and value ( ever tasted a bottle of Gaja ? Expensive....but then there is a great bottle of Chateauneuf...

Getting back to _Balsamic...._

Certifications : The bottle must read APIMO or APIRE, look for these Certifications when choosing your vinegar. Certifications are given only to vinegars produced in the regions of Modena or Reggio.

I suggest buying something around $ 10-15 dollars that has no artificial ingredients or sugar added and is at least 3 years old.

Sometimes we complicate the most beautiful foods with elabrate prices and all the while, there it was, standing all alone on a shelf, looking at you straight in the eye, telling you , "Please , just try me with some sliced strawberries and you will never forget me."

Yes there are some really expensive Vinegars out there, but as stated above by Chef BDL , keep the basics in your pantry and you will find that its all you really need.

Petals

PS. If your looking for ideas, here are some.
Panna Cotta with strawberries and balsamic Vinegar
Honey Balsamic fig glaze
Baked asperagus with Balsamic butter sauce.....did someone say BUTTER ?

Merci a toi.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Andy, something BDL aluded to that should be stressed. You should be tasting your vinegars to learn their particular characteristics and flavor nuances.

No, I'm not suggesting you start chugging vinegar shooters. But just dipping your finger (or an ice cream stick) in the vinegar and touching it to your tongue will reveal flavors that go far beyond just sour. 

Gastriques are another way of sampling the differences each vinegar brings to the table. At it's base, a gastrique is merely vinegar and sugar reduced until syrupy. But try combining the vinegars with a fruit juice and see how flavors are effected. 

To BDL's list I would definately include herbed vinegars. You can buy some of them, but I strongly urge you to make your own for a couple of reasons. First, it's rare you can find vinegars made with combinations of herbs commercially. And, as important, even single-herb vinegars taste differently when made with different vinegars. Make, for instance, some tarragon vinegar using white distilled, white wine, rice wine, and apple cider vinegars and you'll immediately see what I mean. Red wine herb vinegars are not as pretty to look at, but provide a whole nuther flavor profile.


----------



## teamfat

Try a beef stir fry, using thinly sliced strips of good beef that have soaked in a red wine vinegar and soy sauce mix, maybe 3 parts soy to 1 vinegar.

mjb.


----------



## willie24

Among other uses, we add vinegars to various sauces and glazes that have honey, brown sugar, or any other form of sweetener in them. Mix some cider vinegar, dried mustard, ground clove, crushed red pepper, cayenne pepper and honey/brown sugar over heat and you've got a great glaze for a baked ham. A little honey and balsamic reduced to a light syrup is nice on a caprese salad.

Willie

_____________________________

I think so, Brain, but if we give peas a chance, won't the lima beans feel left out?


----------



## chefray

Less than three years in the barrel and you've just got sour grape juice. The third year is the magical turning point where the sweetness comes out and 12 years makes a beautiful thing. 

Remember, as balsamic is aged, it goes into casks of different woods each year, taking on the subtle flavors of each cask. That's why the 50 year is so amazing, wood sugars and maturation in tandem.


----------



## andydude

My thanks to everyone for the great replies, the recipe ideas and Suzanne for that link.

I only recently tried tarragon (in a sauce I made to accompany chicken) very enjoyable. I'm very attracted to the idea of making tarragon vinegar.

Hi BDL; is virtual palate something like referring to taste memories?

Mostly, I'm more naturally at home with what I think of as bass notes, the deeper savoury kinds of flavours, than I am with top notes like ingredients with an acidic quality - so I think I tend to suppress them rather than learn how to incorporate them well.

I'll follow the advice to improve my awareness and stick my finger in the wine vinegars I already have and do some taste testing (should have done that straight after buying them really - odd that I haven't thought to). I'll also check out the quality of my balsamic vinegar which I have no doubt I'll discover isn't as good as it should be, if it's going to shake hands with some strawberries.

I definitely feel more excited about experimenting with these top notes now.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I must correct myself as I FEEL A GREAT NEED TO.....(_I said minimum 3 years and upto .....)_

The Rubino (12 year stock is a vinegar of modena full bodied and sweet made with grape must ) what I was referring to, sorry (3 years IS tart but goes well with other elements. THank You ChefRay for clearing that up.
Equal to that is Mandori.
Leonardi Cavalli is a young fellow , that was the original vinegar I was talking about.

The extravecchio is the 30 year , not a drop of vinegar less than 30 year and it has much older vinegars in it as well. The 20 year is perfect for steaks, lamb, chops etc or on gelato. Yes I said Gelato ( it just enhances the flavour incredibly) The 30 year is best for balsamico on gelato or berries. The 10 year old is great sauteed or grilled mushrooms, in sauces etc

There is a store here that imports Vinegars and Balsamics from all over the world, including oil.....heavens delight

But Andydude, you MUST try it with strawberries...just trust me on this one.

Petals

ps. The medical side of me would like to have a word......

We have almost 10,000 taste buds inside our mouths; even on the roofs of our mouths.
The back of the tongue: bitter tastes.
The sides of the tongue near the back: sour tastes.
The sides of the tongue near the front: salty tastes.
The tip of the tongue: sweet tastes.


----------



## oliver b

I sometimes add a dash of balsamic to my red pasta sauce, gives it a nice kick and color. Not the expensive stuff, just some good quality off the shelf wares from CostCo or Trader Joe's. 

The good expensive stuff is a whole different story, my cousin makes some (she lives outside of Reggio Emilia) that is amazing but it's really more a thing to have with the best strawberries you can find or a really really good melon with prosciutto, something like that. It's very much like syrup in consistency. And quite sweet.

First post by the way, great forum you have here!

Oliver


----------



## boar_d_laze

It's my own term, completely original with me -- unless serendipity's raised it's confusing little head, that is. 

What I mean by virtual palate is your ability to imagine tastes -- and how you can change them with different combinations.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

I *LOVE *Belazu Balsamic Vinegar. It's pricey but it has exceptional flavour with the perfect balance of sweetness and tangy acidity.

Now thats something for your palate.

My virtual palate is always in overdrive.

Petals


----------



## andydude

Cheers BDL, that's an interesting exercise. :thumb:


----------



## larrywisecarver

While looking to answer this same question I came upon this information.

*Vinegar *Cooks use vinegar to make pickles, deglaze pans, marinate meats, and add tang to vinaigrettes, sauces, and even desserts. Vinegars are made by adding a bacteria called Acetobacter aceti to diluted wine, ale, or fermented fruits or grains. This creates acetic acid, which gives the liquid a sour flavor. Unopened, most vinegars will last for about two years in a cool, dark pantry. Once opened, vinegar should be used within three to six months. 

Vinegar breaks down protein fibers, so adding it to marinades or braising liquids will help tenderize meat. 
To cut calories, make vinaigrettes from milder vinegars like balsamic, champagne, fruit, or rice wine vinegar. Since they're less pungent, you can use a higher ratio of vinegar to oil.
Vinegar will dissolve reactive metals like aluminum, iron, and copper. When cooking with vinegar, use pots and utensils made of stainless steel, glass, enamel, plastic, or wood. 
It's easier to peel hard-boiled eggs if you add a teaspoon of vinegar and a tablespoon of salt to the water they cook in.
Vinegar can reduce bitterness and balance flavors in a dish. 
Adding vinegar to a pot of water improves the color of any vegetables you're cooking.
http://www.foodsubs.com/Vinegars.html

here is a little more that i found that might be useful

*To make basic vinaigrette salad dressing* use 1 part white distilled vinegar to 4 parts oil.

*Make creamy vinaigrette* by adding some plain or whipped cream to a mixture of 1 part white distilled vinegar to 3 parts oil.

*Tenderize meat* with white distilled vinegar. Use it in marinades or when slow cooking any tough, inexpensive cuts of meat.

*When poaching eggs*, add a little white distilled vinegar to the water. The whites stay better formed.

*For extra tenderness with boiling ribs or stew meat* add a tablespoon of white distilled vinegar.

*To add a zesty new taste to fresh fruits* such as pears, cantaloupe, honeydew, or others, add a splash of rice or balsamic vinegar. Serve immediately to prevent the fruit from becoming mushy.

*Freshen wilted vegetables* by soaking them in cold water containing a spoonful or two of white distilled vinegar.

*When boiling or steaming cauliflower, beets or other vegetables*, add a teaspoon or two of white distilled vinegar to the water to help them keep their color. This will also improve their taste, and reduce gassy elements. This also works when cooking beans and bean dishes.

*Make pasta less sticky and reduce some of its starch*. Add just a dash of white distilled vinegar to the water as it cooks.

*Give some extra zest to your white sauce* by adding 1/2 teaspoon of white distilled vinegar.

*Try cider or malt white distilled vinegar instead of ketchup with french fries*-that's how the British like to eat them. Either one is also great on fish or any fried or broiled meat.

*Remove kitchen odors* that come from burnt pots or when cooking certain foods by boiling a small amount of water with 1/4 cup white distilled vinegar so that the steam circulates throughout the room.

*Make onion odors disappear from your hands* by rubbing with white distilled vinegar.

*Add moistness and taste to any chocolate cake*-homemade or from a box-with a spoonful of white distilled vinegar.

*To keep frosting from sugaring* add a drop of white distilled vinegar. It will also help keep white frosting white and shiny.

*Make perfect, fluffy meringue* by adding a teaspoon of white distilled vinegar for every 3 to 4 egg whites used.

*Perk up any can of soup or sauce* with a teaspoon of red or white wine vinegar.

*Eliminate the greasy taste in food cooked in a deep fryer* by adding a dash of white distilled vinegar.

*If you've added too much salt to a recipe*, add a spoonful of white distilled vinegar and sugar to try correcting the taste.

*Keep molded gelatin desserts and salads from sagging or melting* in the summer heat by adding a teaspoon of white distilled vinegar for each box of gelatin used.

*When making tuna salad* add a dash of any herb-flavored white distilled vinegar.

*Turn out great rice* by adding a teaspoon of white distilled vinegar to the boiling water.

*To make the perfect picnic potato salad dressing* combine 1 cup mayonnaise, 3 tablespoons white distilled vinegar, 1 tablespoon sugar, and 1/2 teaspoon salt.

*Olives or pimentos* covered with white distilled vinegar can be kept almost indefinitely if refrigerated.

*To keep eggs from cracking when boiling* add a tablespoon or two of white distilled vinegar to water.

http://www.vinegartips.com/Scripts/pageViewSec.asp?id=5

*Hope this information might help*


----------



## jaysummers75

I have noticed that using white wine vinegar with alfredo, or creamy sauces adds a bit of kick if you add just a little bit during reduction, but otherwise I use it instead of salt on Fish, and sometimes poultry(if the recipe uses basil or other ingredients that might give the dish a "fresh" flavor"), but my favorite purpose for white wine vinegar is PICKLING!!! Add some cloves, peppercorns, and a bay leaf to a ziplock bag and add your desired fish in bite size pieces, and then add enough white wine vinegar to cover everything, and let it sit in the fridge for 24 hours.

I still have am having a hard time making up sauces that can utilize white wine vinegar though. It is a tough ingredient.


----------



## flipflopgirl

This was a good thread to resurrect.
Thanks @jaysummers75

mimi

OBTW.....welcome to Chef Talk!

m.


----------



## genemachine

jaysummers75 said:


> I still have am having a hard time making up sauces that can utilize white wine vinegar though. It is a tough ingredient.


Sauce aigre-douce, sauce grand veneur, sauce lyonnaise, sauce poivrade, sauce ravigote are just some classics that come to mind.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Vinegars are a must in a kitchen. Flavor your own white vinegars! Just a few drops in hot or cold sauces make such a difference.

Here's my tarragon vinegar, elderflower vinegar, rose petal vinegar and purple basil vinegar. All made by macerating tarragon or flowers in white vinegar. Not in the picture but also incredible is vinegar made with lovage (strong celery taste).

No mayo or beurre blanc without tarragon vinegar. Elderflower and rose vinegar are stunning in couscous and different exotic dressings. Lovage in tomato sauces or meaty sauces like bolognaise etc. etc.





  








azijn.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 8, 2015











  








DragonAzijn2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 8, 2015








Make some flavored vinegar in small bottles, put a label on them and use the bottles as a gift to other foodies.

You can leave branches with leaves in the vinegar, flowers need to be removed after a maceration time of 1-2 weeks. By then they will have flavored and colored the vinegar.

Tarragon and lovage vinegar keeps forever with the stalks still in and the vinegar will get better after many years. When starting to use the bottles, remove the stalks first or they will go mushy when the bottle is halfway.





  








vlierazijn.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 8, 2015








Picture above; Elderflower vinegar in the making.


----------



## genemachine

How could I forget about beurre blanc....


----------



## genemachine

Also, for the basics. Red, white, apple, malt, clear rice, chinese black, sherry is about the minimum that I always keep around.


----------



## ordo

*Escabeche*





  








12701594154_0b50c9d77a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 8, 2015


----------



## nicko

Some excellent ChefTalk resources from the archives (use the search).
[article="6667"]Making Home Brewed Vinegar [/article][article="6722"]Oil And Vinegar [/article][article="6692"]How To Make Flavored Oils [/article][article="27137"]What To Do With Herb Stems [/article]


----------



## dat dare bear

I like to use red wine vinegar in salad dressings.

I use this one with a drained can of tuna (or chicken) & salad greens.

1 cup of mayo

1 teaspoon of garlic powder

1/2 teaspoon each of salt & pepper

1 Tablespoon (or enough to thin the dressing) of red wine vinegar.

Super simple & easy for dinner.


----------



## christy hardee

I'm trying out a new barbecue sauce recipe, it says to use red or white wine vinegar. which one should i use i'v never cooked with it. thank you from christy


----------



## chefbuba

If the recipe does not specify, use what you have. If you have both, toss a coin.


----------



## Iceman

_OR ..._ make a batch of each. Neither should suck. See which you prefer.


----------



## grande

Or a mix.... i get good results with some combos


----------



## riccardo gessa

I wouldn't use it while cooking. 

Actually I use it to "cook" marinated raw food.

Using white or red wine or even rosè it's the best solution as other collegues already said.


----------



## steve tphc

boar_d_laze said:


> For a pantry to be well stocked, it should include distilled white vinegar; cider vinegar; malt vinegar, white wine vinegar, red wine vinegar, sherry vinegar, inexpensive balsamic vinegar, and good balsamic vinegar. This is not an exhaustive list -- it's just the minimum for (what I consider) "well stocked;" for instance, we also have champagne vinegar, tarragon vinegar, chili vinegar, (Chinese) white rice vinegar, (Chinese) black vinegar, (Chinese) dilute sweet red vinegar, (Japanese) sweetened white rice vinegar, and another few I can't think of offhand.
> 
> A few of those, I'd only use raw -- or in a very few, special dishes. But a lot of them can be substituted for one another, bringing its special signature. That's determined by the acidity, underlying sweetness, character of the original source, aging, resistance to heat, and so on.
> 
> The problem is that at present, there are so many characteristics -- some of which are very nuanced -- I can't articulate any set of rules dictating the choice other than to taste, experiment and use your "virtual palate."
> 
> In short, a puzzlement. Maybe someone would like to take a shot at it, other than merely giving specific examples of particular uses. Ultimately the combination of experience and virtual palate may be the only good answer. In the meantime, thank you for a thing to ponder.
> 
> BDL
> _______________________
> 
> _Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?_


Chef BDL gives a good jumping off selection of vinegars.

One should NOT be afraid of anything in the kitchen, even a failure is a lesson.

Are you acquainted with the French Chef Laura Calder, who has her own cooking show. This recipe for Vinegar Chicken uses a whole cup of white vinegar. This is an ancient recipe is and one of the great poultry dishes from the area around Lyons, France. Many French Chefs, including the great Ferdinand Point, deglaze their pan with white vinegar.

When making classic brown sauce with a wine reduction, I include a touch of red wine vinegar.


----------



## kiltie

Whenever I cook Boston Clam Chowder, I stir in a tablespoon of red wine vinegar right before serving. It gives the chowder a wonderful richness.




  








potd-owl-2_3587033k.jpg




__
kiltie


__
May 28, 2016


----------

